# F350 Ext Cab Short Bed W/Plow Length



## tjaltz (Jul 7, 2002)

Hello all:
Does anyone know the actual length overall of a 2001 F350 extended cab short bed with a Western or Boss plow installed? I need to know the actual measurement if anybody owns one of these setups. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

tjaltz;874670 said:


> Hello all:
> Does anyone know the actual length overall of a 2001 F350 extended cab short bed with a Western or Boss plow installed? I need to know the actual measurement if anybody owns one of these setups. Thanks in advance for any help.


Im guessing the truck alone will be around 18-20 feet. Not sure on the blade.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

My 250 crew cab with shortbox and Sno-Way V will fit in a 24' deep garage with no problem


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

grandview;875849 said:


>


i bet 5,140 of you posts are smart a** comments.... I LIKE YOU!!!!:laughing:


----------



## northeastrealty (Nov 9, 2009)

*U crack me up*

:laughing:


grandview;875849 said:


>


----------



## LyxLyn (Sep 16, 2004)

My 08 F350 crew cab long bed with an 8611lp & a smith electric v spreader is 28.5 from plow to the spreader flap.


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

My 2010 F250 SD SuperCab SB W/ Western 8.6 V measured 23' if this helps


----------

